# Enough with winter already



## Cat Dancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I know winter just really officially started, but it's ridiculous. It's been below freezing with snow every day for several days now. I am a wimp and I hate this. I don't know when it's going to end either. We just lived through two weeks with no electricity and no water or phone because of a snowstorm. I'm whining. :hissyfit: I could move to Florida right now. Isn't it really cold there too at the moment? Ick. :wacko:


----------



## Domo (Jan 5, 2010)

Solution....Come to Australia! It's 32 degrees here today


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, It's suppose to be cold in Florida to. That's a weird thing to type. If your anywhere around Western Canada it's suppose to maybe warm up to 0 by the weekend:2thumbs:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 5, 2010)

He he. I may have to do that.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow. Warming up to 0. People will have to get their bathing suits out. LOL.


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, That's tanning and patio weather!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL. If it gets above freezing soon here I am going to go outside in shorts. Okay, maybe not. LOL. I know when summer comes I will whine about the hot weather, but I kind of miss it right now.


----------



## Domo (Jan 5, 2010)

What temperature do you class as hot weather?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm. I am in the US so I use Fahrenheit, but I'd say 85 and above.


----------



## Domo (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh ok, i just assumed you were from Canada


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 5, 2010)

i want to go see the baby roos in Australia


----------



## Domo (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe yeah they are pretty awesome.

I have been learning STP all about Koalas! They have fingerprints like humans do


----------



## Retired (Jan 6, 2010)

> Yeah, It's suppose to be cold in Florida



Overnight temps in Central Florida are below freezing with wind chill that gets to the low 20's F.

Houses and especially plumbing is not built to withstand long term temps like that, which are expected to remain that way for another week.

Manatees have a limited time they can survive in water below 68 F, and that time is becoming short.

I believe North Florida is experiencing a deep freeze.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

> Houses and especially plumbing is not built to withstand long term temps like that, which are expected to remain that way for another week.


Yeah, I got some new water pipes installed last year with new insulation because they succumbed to the elements after years of exposure. And I set up a water fountain of sorts so that water is trickling 24 hours a day now to prevent the pipes from freezing.  This way, I can't forget to turn on the water when the temps are below freezing, like they are now.

At the place I volunteer at, the water pipes were frozen this morning.


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

That's just crazy. Are a lot of pipes bursting? I hope the marine life end up alright.  This weather is not good.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. I didn't realize that Florida was experiencing that sort of weather. I thought the earlier reference to Florida freezing was in jest. 

Al Gore's global warming is worse than we thought.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

STP said:
			
		

> Are a lot of pipes bursting?


I don't read the local news (because there is so little of it), but my impression is that it's mostly just at places where there are already weaknesses in the piping.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, global warming stinks. Our dishwasher drain is frozen. So that means I have to do the dishes the old fashioned way.


----------



## Domo (Jan 6, 2010)

There was just a segment on the news about the weather lately, they said it's the coldest it's been in Florida since the 1970's!

All kinds of weather records seem to be broken in the world lately.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe more people will start listening to Al Gore with the weather being so mixed up now. Cat Dancer i always do my dishes by hand it is a kind of therapy for me.  The old fashion way you made me laugh i don't even own one of those machines


----------



## Jackie (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't come to England at the moment, the weather is aweful, heavy snow, cold, ice and loads of disruption to services!  We only have to get a bit of snow and everything stops, its silly!


----------



## sarek (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the same story from the Netherlands. We get all the leftovers from across the Channel and our rail services regularly come to a stop because they use little gas heaters that are apparently not watertight, to keep the switches from freezing, instead of using electrical heating like everyone else.


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 6, 2010)

here in scotland itsa to be -20 tonight, we'vea had snow for over a month now... i have to work out in it  wish it would go awaaay!


----------

